# Futurechamps progression thread



## Futurechamp77 (Oct 26, 2022)

Hi! Rn I am focusing on 3x3. I am hoping for sub 25 average or sub 20 single. My BP average is 29.57. My pb single is 23.31 seconds.


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

Of course you should learn full PLL. If you get Times around 30 without it, good Job. But it will boost your Times a lot after a short perioud of slowing down. Do you have any ao100s to show us?


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Oct 26, 2022)

I dont have any AO100 but Ifound one of my Ao40s.
best solve 23.015 (MY PB!!!!!)
worst solve 44.584
AO40 35.441


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

Ok than Do this four things:
1. Do slow solves and train your lookahead
2.learn good pll algs
3. Plan the whole cross in inspection and use at max 8 Moves to solve it
4. Insert your Time Splits in this Sheet and Focus on the Part of the solve recommended there
Bonus: If you haven't already done that, learn 2-Look Oll


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

What is wrong, Duckubing Cuber and Imsoosm?


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 26, 2022)

I don't think planning whole cross in inspection is absolutely necessary, as well as using 8 moves for it when they are aiming for sub-30. Improving F2L would be a much better option.


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I don't think planning whole cross in inspection is absolutely necessary, as well as using 8 moves for it when they are aiming for sub-30. Improving F2L would be a much better option.


But some guysat that speed need 7 or more secs to do cross


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Oct 30, 2022)

Focusing mostly on 2x2, hoping to learn full Ortega and get my first sub 5 single by christmas.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Just learn the olls and the pbls and sub 5 should come. Good luck!


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Nov 15, 2022)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while. 2x2 I have learned basicly all Ortega alas. Biggest new news though, I GOT A NEW 3X3 PB!!!!!!! 22.05. I am so happy.


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh and I got a new pb ao5 26.70


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Nov 17, 2022)

I CANT BELIVE IT!!!!! I broke 20 seconds!!! Also my first full f2l solve. 
19.85 seconds
Scramble is
R L B' L2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B L2 F L2 B2 U L


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Dec 29, 2022)

Haven't posted for a very long time. Just for an update, I have learned 5x5, I'm working on squan, and I just did my first 3x3 ao100!
26.56 and I got a new pb of 18.58!!!!!!


----------

